# Como fabricar un enlace de microondas?



## chinofranco (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola a todos: 
alguien me puede decir como fabricar un enlace de microondas para enviar audio y video a una distancia de 20km? (circuito), este tipo de enlace se utiliza para transmisiones en vivo de canales de tv. tambien hay empresas de tv por cable que lo utilizan para enviar canales de tv por dichos enlaces.

Desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 8, 2009)

se usa un transmisor via satelite... pagando los derechos de transmision...

Contacta con tu operador de cable local


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 8, 2009)

Creeme, eso es muy complicado como para un proyecto de fin de semana. Además, vas a tener que levantar un buen papeleo por permisos para trasmitir, censura, detalles de la(s) trasmisiones...

Ni hablar un circuito, de ley se compra el equipo ya hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 8, 2009)

depende de cuantos canales de voz y video quieras enviar, se mas preciso


----------

